# I want to write congress!



## KeCa (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions, no better yet, hard core information on who I can write to about what's going on in the property preservation world. This is utterly ridiculous how we are treated as contractors. I'm sick and tired of bidding trash outs and not getting paid for my APPROVED bid. I've started calling the banks who gave the national the order, hasn't made a difference yet, so I want to try something else! Any ideas???


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

KeCa said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions, no better yet, hard core information on who I can write to about what's going on in the property preservation world. This is utterly ridiculous how we are treated as contractors. I'm sick and tired of bidding trash outs and not getting paid for my APPROVED bid. I've started calling the banks who gave the national the order, hasn't made a difference yet, so I want to try something else! Any ideas???


1. Stop accepting work from people who do not pay you. You can sit at home all day and watch The Price is Right and go broke. 

2. Learn your rights regarding lien laws in your state and lien the properties. 

3. Turn any unpaid debts over to collections agencies. You may not end up getting paid much, but it will cause them to take a hit against their credit and they hate that.


----------



## KeCa (Nov 11, 2013)

What effect will it have on the my business if I put them into collections? I know what will happen if I put a lien on them because I signed a contract that said I would not put any liens on the properties and if I do, I would have to pay for them (MCS). I haven't found anything in the contract about collections, but I'm thinking they will most likely give me the boot and they give me the majority of my work. :icon_sad:




Gypsos said:


> 1. Stop accepting work from people who do not pay you. You can sit at home all day and watch The Price is Right and go broke.
> 
> 2. Learn your rights regarding lien laws in your state and lien the properties.
> 
> 3. Turn any unpaid debts over to collections agencies. You may not end up getting paid much, but it will cause them to take a hit against their credit and they hate that.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

KeCa said:


> What effect will it have on the my business if I put them into collections?


Best case scenario, they won't send you anymore work.
Worst case scenario, they'll pony up a little something and start the cycle up again.

Sorry, I misread your post. What effect will it have on your business? You'll be forced to go out and get real clients who pay you a days pay for a days work, and they pay at the end of the day.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It has also been proven thru out the country, as well as thru personal experience, that one sided contracts forbidding liens and collections are worthless.
I'm not referring to lien waivers for individual jobs.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It has also been proven thru out the country, as well as thru personal experience, that one sided contracts forbidding liens and collections are worthless.
> I'm not referring to lien waivers for individual jobs.


not only is this true but the contract you signed was contingent upon you receiving payment for the services you provided. When they did not pay they voided the contract and you filed liens. 

My attorney has done real well with this exact argument.


----------



## KeCa (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks you just gave me the guts to let them have it. Sent and Received...can't wait to see how this day ends. LOL




Craigslist Hack said:


> not only is this true but the contract you signed was contingent upon you receiving payment for the services you provided. When they did not pay they voided the contract and you filed liens.
> 
> My attorney has done real well with this exact argument.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just an fyi, I have sent many emails to nationals and regionals notifying them of our intent to lien. Some responded, some didn't, some jumped up ran down the hall to accounting and got Shirley to shove a check in an envelope. Just saying that you should notify them first as part of the process. You might just save some filing fees as well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Just an fyi, I have sent many emails to nationals and regionals notifying them of our intent to lien. Some responded, some didn't, some jumped up ran down the hall to accounting and got Shirley to shove a check in an envelope. Just saying that you should notify them first as part of the process. You might just save some filing fees as well.


excellent advice.

I have about 12 liens filed currently and some are getting some age on them. Most are from private work where people didn't want to pay or refused to. I am not a fan of the lien process.

The great thing about P&P is the banks are easy to pressure. All you have to do is hit the bank with a notice of intent to file lien and a list of properties. It won't take long and MCS will be calling you!:whistling2:


----------



## KeCa (Nov 11, 2013)

I must say this is my first resignation letter ever, but I sent it in and it's like a weight lifted from my shoulders. They also decided not to pay me for the Maid service because I didn't have enough action photos but the before and after photos were clears as day....somebody cleaned this house, on that trash out I did which was low as heck. I will never work for this company again and I will begin doing some of the things you guys have listed here for me. Thanks so much for your help and boost of confidence.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

KeCa, if it helps at all, check this thread in the coming days.

I'd like to hear from *one single solitary individual* who was doing reo/preservation work, was fired or quit and went on to do something else, and then 6 months later thought back and *regretted ever leaving the industry*. One person who is worse now than when they worked for XXX asset company.


----------

